# Castlevania Judgment for Wii!



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

Feels like April's 1st today.. after Megaman.. next Nintendo Power is showing a new Castlevania game for the Wii! Which is a 3D FIGHTER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










from gonintendo.com:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Characters confirmed thus far - Dracula, Simon, Alucard, Shanoa, and Maria Renard.
> Classic subweapons - holy water, magic spells, dagger, boomerang
> Subweapon use still depends on hearts
> Remixed classic Castlevania tunes
> ...


----------



## megabug7 (Jun 26, 2008)

Is it me or does it feel wrong?


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Castlevania as a 3D fighter=fail?

I think it could be interesting, but it doesn't sound like a Castlevania game to me.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 26, 2008)

What....in the hell...?


----------



## MagNetCZ (Jun 26, 2008)

What, no castle exploration? What has the world come to...


----------



## sfunk (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess I'm not alone in feeling that this is not what I/we want...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 26, 2008)

I won't judge it before at least seeing more of it.. it might end up being a good game.. but, still, I can't stop thinking "WHAT THE FUCK ?"


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 26, 2008)

oh noes 3D fighting game it smells the FAIL


----------



## The Teej (Jun 26, 2008)

What. the. flying. fuck.

PRESS A TO ATTACK! A A A A A A A A WIN!

Castlevania 3D fighter is going to end up like a Soul Calibur clone (with magic items), I'll almost put money on it.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jun 26, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Castlevania as a 3D fighter=fail?



Castlevania should be what its always been 2D side-scroller platformer 

I really don't see it as as fighter

but yeah "insert WTF!? moment here"


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 26, 2008)

I was expecting an adventure one. 

Indeed, this feels wrong, in any way.


----------



## XeonZ (Jun 26, 2008)

o.0

Not sure the Wii is the best platform either.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 26, 2008)

If I wanted a 3D-Fighter I don`t need Castlevania... It is not the Genre, which Castlevania was made for!

I don`t want this...


----------



## Jax (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## callmebob (Jun 26, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

>



Well said, I couldn´t have put it any better. 

As if there aren´t enough fighters out there. What a sad way for a great franchise to go out.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 26, 2008)

callmebob said:
			
		

> As if there aren´t enough fighters out there. What a sad way for a great franchise to go out.



I think Eccelsia (hope I wrote it right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is looking absolutely brilliant and it will do the things a Castlevania game has to do best... and hopefully even better then its predecessors!


----------



## megabug7 (Jun 26, 2008)

WHY is it that Nintendo consoles (not handhelds) gets the crap Castlevania's (the 2 N64 games) now this...........


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 26, 2008)

A. What the fuck ?  B. NO console castlevania is any good (I never tried n64 versions but I assume) C.  HEY COULD be good D.  God damn it this better be good.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 26, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I won't judge it before at least seeing more of it..
> I know you shouldn't judge a book by it's cover, but I've already seen enough...
> 
> JESUS CHRIST
> ...


Wrong.
Ever played Symphony on the Night on the PSX/Saturn/X360?
It's not only great, it's in fact widely regarded as the best Castlevania game there is, and I'd have to agree...


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 26, 2008)

It's gonna suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it . . .


----------



## XeonZ (Jun 26, 2008)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> A. What the fuck ?  B. NO console castlevania is any good (I never tried n64 versions but I assume) C.  HEY COULD be good D.  God damn it this better be good.



Ever play Symphony of the Night?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 26, 2008)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> A. What the fuck ?  B. NO console castlevania is any good (I never tried n64 versions but I assume)


Or how about Super Castlevania 4?


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 26, 2008)

Phew, I was afraid I was going to have to play another 3D Castlevania game.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 26, 2008)

oh god, oh GOD
why in the fucking ass would they make such a freaking thing


----------



## sfunk (Jun 26, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I won't judge it before at least seeing more of it.. it might end up being a good game.. but, still, I can't stop thinking "WHAT THE FUCK ?"



This is exactly where I am right now. For all I know this could be a fun little fighter but what I'd rather have is a good, more traditional, Castlevania experience. The upcoming DS title seems to be delivering that in spades so I'm not too disappointed altogether.


----------



## gov78 (Jun 27, 2008)

:'( this comes when i almost gained my confidence in man kind ... whats the world coming 2


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 27, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or even _Castlevania: Bloodlines_?


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 27, 2008)

callmebob said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally agree


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jun 27, 2008)

callmebob said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here, I mean they couldve put castlevania characters in brawl (even that's wierd). But couldnt they have made a game like any other castlevania games? This looks really wierd, probobly wont work out...


----------



## Devante (Jun 27, 2008)

What the heck? Why *wouldn't* anyone want this?

I mean unless you WORK for Konami, what do you care? You're not losing money making this.
And as gamers, we get the benefit of having yet another game to play, another Castlevania to play, and some weird and unexpected combination of Castlevania and fighting to try out, even if it sucks.

Come on people!


----------



## The Teej (Jun 27, 2008)

DeVante said:
			
		

> What the heck? Why *wouldn't* anyone want this?
> 
> I mean unless you WORK for Konami, what do you care? You're not losing money making this.
> And as gamers, we get the benefit of having yet another game to play, another Castlevania to play, and some weird and unexpected combination of Castlevania and fighting to try out, even if it sucks.
> ...



Because some people really hate it when their beloved franchise goes down the toilet.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jun 27, 2008)

DeVante said:
			
		

> What the heck? Why *wouldn't* anyone want this?
> 
> I mean unless you WORK for Konami, what do you care? You're not losing money making this.
> And as gamers, we get the benefit of having yet another game to play, another Castlevania to play, and some weird and unexpected combination of Castlevania and fighting to try out, even if it sucks.
> ...



First intelligent post in this topic. The DS has the traditional Castlevania games down fine. This is just a bonus and has a great chance to be great. No game series should be constrained to one genre. I hope they branch out Castlevania in to whatever they can as long as they keep making those great DS titles.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 27, 2008)

DeVante said:
			
		

> What the heck? Why *wouldn't* anyone want this?
> 
> I mean unless you WORK for Konami, what do you care? You're not losing money making this.
> And as gamers, we get the benefit of having yet another game to play, another Castlevania to play, and some weird and unexpected combination of Castlevania and fighting to try out, even if it sucks.
> ...



IF the controls are done right.. this could be a fun game.. 
Well.. I've heard that Igarashi is behind the whole idea, and Konami has no tradition in fighting games.. good or bad, I'm very curious to see the result of this. Considering previous Konami works, we can expect to see stuff like Solid Snake as a secret character XP


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 27, 2008)

The control setup is reminding me of Bleach: Shattered Blade, which got old after a day or two...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 27, 2008)

NOOOooooooo!!!

This cannot be! 

Ugh...I was hoping for a 3D Castlevania action adventure. Sure, they've yet to get it right, but that doesn't mean I want Iga to stop trying.

This is disappointing news.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jun 27, 2008)

I think Iga took the safest rout possible because he probably knew that Castlevania in 3D wouldn't be good as the past 3D titles didn't do good so he just made it into a more acceptable thing in making it a fighter.

IMHO, of course


----------



## Hooya (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe this game is a test run of the graphics and control schemes of the Wii.  It's entirely possible that this is a "dry run" of the Wii so that they have some idea of what works and what doesn't and they'll eventually put it into a full fledged Wii Castlevania action/adventure/rpg/'troid.

Just wishful thinking probably...


----------



## chaos_co (Jun 27, 2008)

I pray to god this is some kind of troll by NP.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 27, 2008)

More images are out:







































Simon is sure looking gay.. and Alucard looks like a woman


----------



## XeonZ (Jun 27, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> DeVante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, the DS doesn't have the traditional Castlevania games.  The traditional Castlevania would be of the platform or action-adventure genre and not of the RPG genre you see on the DS.

Oh and nice scans Cockroachman.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 27, 2008)

XeonZ said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tempted to kick you, Duck. You notice they stopped making Castlevania in that Platform style? They've moved on to the Metroid-like gameplay, which is what is considered the current "traditional" CastleVania. Not the 3D ones on the PS2 or this.


----------



## Hooya (Jun 27, 2008)

XeonZ said:
			
		

> Uh, the DS doesn't have the traditional Castlevania games.  The traditional Castlevania would be of the platform or action-adventure genre and not of the RPG genre you see on the DS.



Well, I wouldn't call them RPG.  They're traditionally called "Castletroids" because they mimic the Metroid concept of having to go back and forth after finding new items.  This of course has an RP element to it.  So I'd call it action/adventure (the DS ones).  The first and third (not the second!) NES and SuperNES Castlevanias were strictly platformers.  While the RP elements are existent in the Castletroids, they're consistent with the feel of the platform Castlevanias.  Since Castlevania II is probably the most accurately described as RPG (still more aptly named "adventure" though) I'd say the ones on the DS can be referred to as _traditional_ Castlevania.


----------



## XeonZ (Jun 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to kick you, Duck. You notice they stopped making Castlevania in that Platform style? They've moved on to the Metroid-like gameplay, which is what is considered the current "traditional" CastleVania. Not the 3D ones on the PS2 or this.



They never really stopped until the DS came out, up until then it was a steady release of both styles of the series and even then it's only been 2 years since the release of Curse of Darkness anyway.  You can call that them the "traditional" games I guess but I usually think of the original style with tradition.



			
				Hooya said:
			
		

> XeonZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm familiar with the terms but I never really use them in any context.  I forgot about Simon's Quest though,  I just remember Symphony of the Night making the "Castleroid" style of play more popular, I do believe at any rate.


----------



## SoulAnger (Jun 27, 2008)

Could anybody, tell when konami ever failed? Or even master IGA?
As long as this wont be waggle/ gameplay. I would love it, so far the screens are too awesome.
Cant wait to see Richter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also for those who didnt know, konami made a number of fighters. Which are all great games.

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Tournament Fighters
and Yi R Kungfu are most notable.

I'll curse my self with tributes and secrets if this wont win.

Also last preach I wanted to make. Japan is having a year full of fighting(GGX reference) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,so as far as I can see they have big examples to follow, the possiblity of mistakes are low. Go KonamIGA! Use the konami life code if you have to!


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 27, 2008)

I do love my fighting games. I think this doesnt sound too bad. Though knowing how new age fighting games go they'll have to make all the attacks in one button....

Motion controls are also extreme fail.
Fighting games with motion controls dont always work. Classic controller better be supported.

I dont think it would be too bad, though not real good either. Though hey It cant be horrible.....

Eh forget it, I just wanna see how it turns out xD.

I do like the idea of monsters interfering with battle.
A co-op monster mash up sounds nice.

Eh, it'll be fun to see atleast.


----------



## SkH (Jun 27, 2008)

Whoa, looks good. We haven't had much fighting games...

Hm... from the other pictures, it looks like Soul Calibur!!


----------



## Jax (Jun 27, 2008)

What is this game?
A miserable little pile of polygons!
But enough Castleroids... crap at you!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 27, 2008)

More details from Nintendo Power:

- Maria unlocked through DS to Wii connectivity
- special move gauge that builds up to a move that is much like a “final smash”
- some sort of WFC interaction
- character models by Takeshi Obata (Death Note)
- Quote from Igarashi “I guess some fans may worry about the game quality, but I am confident that we can achieve a very high-quality game. I think that fans…will see that it stays true to the Castlevania series. Even though this is a fighting game I can guarantee that it will be fun.”


----------



## Neko (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG!
Character models by Takeshi Obata !?
This is a mustbuy. 

I hope they show some artworks of the characters soon.

€dit:
ops , didn't see the other pages.

Hehe , Maria looks nearly like Mina (?) from Death note!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 27, 2008)

New for the DS: Imagine-Castlevainiaz.

Grown your own Richter. Become Simon and plot out the Belmont Family Tree! Help Alucard become the vampire he was born to be with shitty mini-games! NON STOP FUN AND EXCITEMENT! Use DS-to-Wii connectivity to connect Imagine-Castlevaniaz to Castlevania: Judgement to really fuck up a great series!


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 27, 2008)

just becos of this im gonna go break my already broken wii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . then im gonna go buy a ps3 with mgs 4 to show my newly brewn hatred toward nintendo.


----------



## armand66 (Jun 27, 2008)

@Mastermann, you should be upset at Konami, not Nintendo lol.......



But, yeah, wtf, Soul Calibur Legends made a mockery of the Soul Calibur name, and this game looks to do the same to the Castlevania world. 


I'll take a pure 2D Castlevania for Wii or Wiiware with Pseudo 3D graphics over this crap anyday.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 27, 2008)

armand66 said:
			
		

> @Mastermann, you should be upset at Konami, not Nintendo lol.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i kno. but i cant believe nintendo signs these games in that process to allow it to be published. Y??!! Y NINTENDO, WONT U PUBLISH BETTER GAMES?? and konami. wtf.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 27, 2008)

FUCK!!! I saw Castlevania and I imagined hwo it would look. I never expected THAT! It sounds.....HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## moose3 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well personally I'd hope this was some sort of spinoff of a real 3D gameplay Castlevania game.  The developers were working on that in the early stages with models and controls making it into a fighting game to test collision detection, fighting mechanics, etc.  Then they were spending enough time playing with and enjoying the beta testing enviroment that they decided to make a spinoff fighter for real and get some cash while they were coding the real adventure game...

But that's just a hope for something different.  Heck, I'd buy a Wii for something like that.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 27, 2008)

I meant no 3D console castlevania is any good, oops


----------



## Trolly (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I never heard about a Castlevania Wii, when was it announced?
Anyway, not having any expectations kinda helped, as I was like WHUT?

It may be good, but it just looks like a Soul Calibur clone, WAY too similar. Anyway, there are some cool attacks there, and the Wii-DS connectivity is a good idea. Still, the Wii IS in need of some good fighters. Though that's probably because they're generally not very good games (didn't really like SC to be honest, I preferred Tekken Tag).

Well, we'll see!


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 27, 2008)

I've scanned in the article for you guys. Click the thumbnails for the full scan.


----------



## Gamesphere (Jun 27, 2008)

Come on guys... It honestly doesn't look THAT bad. Of course it's a surprise but maybe we will have video or a working build at E3 and you can re-judge it there. Remember, You can't finally judge a product until it's in your hands. I also think it's cool to have the enemies jump out and fight during the battle.

EDIT: Remember! All of the big major games took a major turn on themselves once in their lifetime. Some for better, Some for worse. Look at LoZ:Windwaker. People cried about the "toon"-esque visual style. It worked out in the end...

DBLE EDIT: I really hope they include the Dawn of Souls and Portrait of Ruin era in there!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, after the better scans/more screens it looks a lot better then I thought. I love that last one though. The room is flooding while you're fighting? Do you cause the flood by breaking something in the stage?

This might actually be pretty cool.


----------



## Orc (Jun 27, 2008)

It seems Takeshi Obata has tricked Nintendo into using his characters for a fighting game!
Just look:





It's Sai (Hikaru no Go), Yagami Light (Death Note) and Amane Misa (Death Note)!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the scans jumpman17! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now.. could you scan the Megaman article too?


----------



## sfunk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Yeah, after the better scans/more screens it looks a lot better then I thought. I love that last one though. The room is flooding while you're fighting? Do you cause the flood by breaking something in the stage?
> 
> This might actually be pretty cool.



Maybe it's the holy water sub-weapon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lagman (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, please be a decent game. First thing that came to my mind when I saw the pictures was that horrible Star Wars fighter for the PSX T_T, Castlevania deserves better.


----------



## Jax (Jun 27, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> It seems Takeshi Obata has tricked Nintendo into using his characters for a fighting game!
> Just look:
> 
> 
> ...



Ryuk as an unlockable char, plz!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 27, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> It seems Takeshi Obata has tricked Nintendo into using his characters for a fighting game!
> Just look:
> 
> 
> ...




shweet. that deserves an extra H.


----------



## themuddaload (Jun 27, 2008)

wow. uber phail


----------



## MillionsKnives (Jun 28, 2008)

If it plays like Soul Calibur 2, I'll be happy.

Just hope Solid Snake doesn't make another lame cameo.  SSBB I'm looking in your direction >.>


----------



## blahman (Jun 29, 2008)

blah blah blah blah bitch bitch blah blah blah blah whine whine blah blah blah bitch whine.

I didnt even have to read the posts here. It seems its the same reaction everywhere, kotaku, destructoid, gonintendo etc etc.

I'm just gonna wait till it's out then judge. If it turns out fun then its good regardless of it being in metroidvania style. If it turns out crap then bitch all you like.


----------

